# Dog trainers in MI



## ripgretchen (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey there-

Just wanted to know if anyone out there has had experience with any GOOD dog trainers in MI? 
I need some help with dog trainer and want some personal insight. Any suggestions would be great. Thx


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Where in Michigan?


----------



## ripgretchen (Jul 29, 2008)

Detroit/downriver area


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.k9dogworks.com/ Ron Stokes is great, very passionate for training. Worth driving to work with him.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

brenda aloff, midland (i think), michigan. gsddenali, how are you doin???!!!


----------



## ripgretchen (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey there-

Doing well. You?

Our boy is now 8 months and over 100 lbs. He is a very smart boy but needs some refining I need some help with his training. It must be because he's a boy because in all the years of owning GSD's I have never had this much trouble training. He is surely a "one of a kind"!! But I love him to death and he is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Steve Robinson, Ortonville


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ooohhh, you gotta small horse there??? we're good, glad to have some nice weather!

http://sera-and-cash.blogspot.com


----------



## ripgretchen (Jul 29, 2008)

He does gallop like a horse! His speed is unbelievable. I think he is done growing size wise but he still has some filling out to do. He is a very picky eater so he really should weigh a bit more. The vet seems to think he should be about 10-15 lbs heavier. We'll see.
I agree with you about the weather. I am so tired of the cold. Bullet loves it too. He never wants to come in the house. 
If your interested shoot me a PM with your email (I think I erased it) and I'll send you a pic or two. Thanks for writing.


----------



## ripgretchen (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I will continue to investigate the potential trainers. Thx


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlhttp://www.k9dogworks.com/ Ron Stokes is great, very passionate for training. Worth driving to work with him.


I live in Lansing, MI. I checked out his website but still not sure exactly where he is located.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is south of Lansing in Adrian. Cher Car kennels in St. Johns is near you, and has a training facility. http://www.chercarkennels.net/


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

I am training my puppy with Tony Neilson in the Rochester, Michigan area.


----------

